

This is Mozilla heading in the right direction - boi_v2
http://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2012/11/30/webrtc-makes-social-api-even-more-social/?+1

======
mtgx
I heard one of the Google guys say in an I/O video on WebM that VP9 will be
ready for "streaming" in Q4 this year. I wonder if he meant for WebRTC, too.
The sooner we can have WebRTC with VP9 and Opus, the better.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
They said that explicitly a few times in diffetrent talks. Realtime encoding
for WebRTC is targeted for Q4.

